# Another child took my DD's toy at the bank and his mother refused to make him give it back



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Took DD (2.5 yrs old) with me to the bank to make a deposit. I turned from DD to ask the teller a question. When I turned back to DD she's telling another boy, "mines, mines. gimme" It was an Elmo car that was on the cake for her birthday many months ago.

I asked the little boy (no parent in sight) to please give the car back to DD because we have to go.

"It's mines now. She gave it to me!" I told the little boy it was fine for him to play with her car but now that we're leaving the bank he has to return it. He shakes his head no.

The mother must have been on the side dealing with something else because she suddenly comes over with lots of attitude







I told her the boy refused to return my daughters toy. She asks her son where he got the car and he says, "at school." I told her it's my daughters car that she left our house with and she'd like it back.

Her response? "He says he got it at school. My son wouldn't lie so there's no need for him to return it." It took me half a second to get over my shock but when I did I removed the car from his hand and gave it back to DD, turned on my heels and walked toward the exit door. I could hear the mother cursing me. She called me a f'ing *itch for taking her sons toy. Seriously? I really wanted to give her a piece of my mind but didn't want to engage crazy. Also was in a rush and didn't have time to negotiate with a child about the return of my daughters toy. Oh, the child looked like he was around 5 or 6. I can't believe the mothers reaction.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Wretched! Didn't the mom know whether or not her kid had the car to begin with?! I mean, I usually have an idea what my kid is carrying around (mostly so that I can keep track that he doesn't lose it). That is seriously over the top.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Holy crap!!! I think you handled it very well.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

Wow! That is remarkably badly behaved! Your poor little one (and hers) for having to witness her reaction.


----------



## jeslynn (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you handled that very well! Much better than I probably would have.

How could she have not realized that it wasn't his? Whenever we get out of the car I always check to see what toys my son has brought with him so I can keep a check on them when we're out.

Ugh, some people!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Wow. That's crazy. I'm glad you took the toy back, though.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm glad you took it back. So sad for him and his mother that she truly believes he "never lies." How ridiculous! 5 and 6 year olds do, indeed lie. Nearly all of them. They're actually supposed to do that, and you, as their parent, are supposed to teach them not to. If her kid really "never lied" then it would probably be a developmental problem. Just saying.


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

That's so sad. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. Like other pp said I was so glad to read you got the toy back for your DD!! Go mama.

I feel sad for the little boy. From what you describe it sounds like it might be not so nice at his house.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, that's just crazy! You handled it incredibly well -- I would have been a quivering wreck!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats insane. I'm reading this with my mouth literaly hanging open. Some people are simply freaking crazy. Its there only excuse.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Mark the calendar because for the first time I have nothing to say beyond...Uh, wha...?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

He knew darned well that she would make him give the toy back if he said he got it from your dd.

What kind of jerk of a parent sets a kid up to lie like that anyway?

(Now I want to search customerssuck.com to see if someone had to deal with that mom coming to complain that the security guard didn't stop you "stealing her kid's toy".)


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

Absolutely awful! Way to go on taking it back though!


----------



## LilyRN (Oct 27, 2009)

What!!! I can't believe some people!!!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.

Me, too.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

That was a seriously messed up response from the mother









Glad you stuck up for your daughter. I would have done what you did, took it an left. No time for that nonsense.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

What! Wow, I can't believe that mom. I'd have done the same as the OP and just taken it back and left.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to deal with that! And I'm glad that nobody got hurt.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

That's unbelievable. I bet she reacted the way she did because she felt if she took your DD's toy from her son he would freak out and cause a scene she couldn't handle!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

a 5 or 6 year old doesn't even want an elmo car trinket. that boy obviously enjoys taking things from children much littler than he is, and then lying about it with his mom.






















that you took it out of his hand for your daughter.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Way to go on taking the toy back!

I would have turned around when she started cursing and calmly told her that we were in a bank, therefore I'd be happy to wait while we asked the manager to look at surveillance tapes. But then again my neighborhood is kind of small and I wouldn't want the rumor that I ripped a toy out of some kids hand getting spread around







Plus her reaction would probably be priceless.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kreeblim* 







Way to go on taking the toy back!

I would have turned around when she started cursing and calmly told her that we were in a bank, therefore I'd be happy to wait while we asked the manager to look at surveillance tapes. But then again my neighborhood is kind of small and I wouldn't want the rumor that I ripped a toy out of some kids hand getting spread around







Plus her reaction would probably be priceless.

Priceless! I would love to see the look on her face after saying something like that, ahhhh hindsight.

OP, so glad you took Elmo back!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

You go, mama!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Mark the calendar because for the first time I have nothing to say beyond...Uh, wha...?









Taking note, "Let it be known that on the 5th day of November 2010, 14 minutes past the 20th hour..."


----------



## EarthMamaToBe (Feb 19, 2008)

Good for you Mama!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Mark the calendar because for the first time I have nothing to say beyond...Uh, wha...?

MD- this is about as shocking as the story









GREAT job mama! that is just crazy! when the mom said "he would not lie" i would have said "well he just did" then taken it from him. so sad... he is going to go through life thinking that is ok... you handled it so much better then i would have.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

He clearly does lie since his story changed.

Thinking about this more, I'm really sorry for the kid. Apparently he is assumed to be perfect, which means that it's probably horrible for him when he isn't.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I am feeling really sorry for that boy too. His mother, at least as much as this one situation is evidence, is really steering him in the wrong direction.

Can you imagine the adulthood he is going to have to endure with having been so mis-guided in childhood?


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the mother's reaction. I've never in my life screamed obscenities at anyone, and she did it over an Elmo toy?

Did she truly believe that it belonged to her son and you stole it? Was she embarrassed that you didn't fall for her crap? Was she having a crazy-bad day and this was the tipping point (again, tough to imagine even on my worst day losing it at someone over something like this). Is she just an unbalanced person who screams obscenities at everyone? I just ... don't get it.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I feel really sad for that little boy! I'm glad you took the toy back, but it's too bad for the little boy that his mother freaked out like that.


----------



## bea694 (May 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.

Me too! Bravo, Mama!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Also, this is why I put my kids names on everything they fall in love with to carry around. CrazyMom: "He doesn't lie." You: "He just did, because her name is on the bottom of it.







" and laugh as you leave.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the mother's reaction. I've never in my life screamed obscenities at anyone, and she did it over an Elmo toy?

I noticed the OP was in New York..... I wanted to add that NYC is the only place in the United States I have experienced personally where people do shout obscenities at strangers. And I have traveled a good bit around the continental United States.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That other kid doesn't have much of a future with a mother like that.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
That other kid doesn't have much of a future with a mother like that.

No doubt









You handled it great, I have a temper and it probably wouldn't have been pretty if that happened to me!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
I noticed the OP was in New York..... I wanted to add that NYC is the only place in the United States I have experienced personally where people do shout obscenities at strangers. And I have traveled a good bit around the continental United States.

I live in NYC, and I think this is totally true. It's not only people from here, though. People visiting here will do it too! As well as walk to the front of a long line of people and just start trying to give the cashiers their orders; jump over strollers so they can get on an elevator and keep the strollers off, because the escalator is much too complicated for them (Hello, you're not being asked to exert yourself here, it moves on it's own too!) It's really a bizarro-world sometimes!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Mark the calendar because for the first time I have nothing to say beyond...Uh, wha...?

LMAO! I too am nearly speechless. I think a rather offensive phrase went through my head.

How sad for that boy... and our kids that will be living in the world with him.







What a way to grow up.

Quote:

Also, this is why I put my kids names on everything they fall in love with to carry around.
Not a bad idea, considering that this can happen! I had never even imagined it as a possibility.

I can see DD's lies in her eyes. I only call her out on it if I have physical evidence (you did NOT flush, there's poop in the toilet and only you were there...







) but did that mom not go in there and her son had no toy? How clueless can you get?


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.

Yes!







Good for you for taking it back!!!


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
I really wanted to give her a piece of my mind but didn't want to engage crazy.

That is seriously good advice for a lot of situations.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.

ME TOO! Way to go mama!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Not a bad idea, considering that this can happen! I had never even imagined it as a possibility.

I wouldn't have imagined this specifically, but I have had kids at the playground swear something is theirs and their parent says after "He/she has one just like it at home!" Which you know, is often true, but they can't remember if they left theirs at home or not.

I know my kids have said "That's my ball!" at the playground, not maliciously, but because they do have a ball just like it and they think they must have left it there last time we were there. This way I can also know and say "Actually, yours has your name on it, so that one is not yours. Yours is at home."


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
I wanted to add that NYC is the only place in the United States I have experienced personally where people do shout obscenities at strangers.

I've lived almost all of my life in NYC and I have shouted obscenities at strangers.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
a 5 or 6 year old doesn't even want an elmo car trinket. that boy obviously enjoys taking things from children much littler than he is, and then lying about it with his mom.






















that you took it out of his hand for your daughter.

I think it is good the OP got the toy back, but a child who looks 5 or 6 can still be 2 to 4. People usually assume my dd is several years older than she actually is and that has been going on for years because she is tall and has an excellent vocabulary. Even if he was 5 I still don't think that we should assume this child enjoys taking things from kids who are littler, not only because it sounds like the OP's son handed him the toy but also because kids that age really don't think about other people that much when it comes to things they really want. At that age he was probably more focused on really wanting the car and figuring out how to keep something he thought was given to him, not on whether lying is morally okay. Also, my dd loves Elmo still and she is almost 8. She was still watching the Elmo movies at five and six and loving them.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Good for you for taking it back. That's one of the most bizarre reactions I've read in a while (on the part of the other mom I mean).


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I wouldn't assume any intentions on the part of the kid. He could have a million reasons, including that he was bored and it looked interesting. (Which sounds most likely to me, personally.) But he's at an age where taking stuff and stealing still happens. My issue is with the mom, because gently and cheerfully taking it away and saying, "Oh, this belongs to her. Let's give it back now!" would teach him not to take stuff, but backing him up after he's obviously taken something is teaching him it's OK to take stuff. I find it hard to believe she didn't know it wasn't his and that he hadn't taken it with him.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

I wouldn't have imagined this specifically, but I have had kids at the playground swear something is theirs and their parent says after "He/she has one just like it at home!" Which you know, is often true, but they can't remember if they left theirs at home or not.
We live on a military post in a remote town, and this happens *all the time* here. The toddlers get so upset because they really believe their toy is being stolen. DD2 once had a total melt-down because she thought someone else had her special dolly. I felt so sad I actually drove home to get her the doll (since I had someone else that could watch her).







y

However, I've never once seen a parent just... blithely dismiss the other parent! Usually they gently explain the situation and tell them to give it back and that they'll get their own at home.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

That's outrageous! Not making excuses, but appointments at the bank can be *very* stressful. Let's hope it was just a bad moment for the mom of that little boy.

I would be shaking in my boots in that situation. OP you are so good to your DD to get her Elmo car back!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow!







Some people, huh?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

While I don't condone what this mom did or didn't do, or what the child did or didn't do, I can see a really bad potential outcome from such a situation.

I don't think I would have physically touched the other child. You never know what a person is going to do now days.

I know I would have flipped out if some adult had snatched a toy from my child's hands (I totally would have given the toy back, but just saying).

I am kinda surprised by all those here saying how good it was to be done. Especially after the other thread, just the other day, about strangers acosting someone in the subway.

But, that is just me.

I am not usually a confrontational person, and would not likely take any chances.


----------



## Oubliette8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
I noticed the OP was in New York..... I wanted to add that NYC is the only place in the United States I have experienced personally where people do shout obscenities at strangers. And I have traveled a good bit around the continental United States.

I live near Chicago and I've seen it happen here. Occasionally strangers shout foul names at me from their cars because of what they assume my sexual orientation is. And then there was the lady who not only cursed up a storm, but threatened to shoot another passenger because they very politely requested she move her luggage out of an otherwise empty booth, on a full train, so that their family could sit down.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Bizare! Just one of the strangest WTF other MOM moments! Good for you OP- seems you handled yourself beautifuly!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
While I don't condone what this mom did or didn't do, or what the child did or didn't do, I can see a really bad potential outcome from such a situation.

I don't think I would have physically touched the other child. You never know what a person is going to do now days.

I know I would have flipped out if some adult had snatched a toy from my child's hands (I totally would have given the toy back, but just saying).

I am kinda surprised by all those here saying how good it was to be done. Especially after the other thread, just the other day, about strangers acosting someone in the subway.

But, that is just me.

I am not usually a confrontational person, and would not likely take any chances.

If you steal something, it might get taken back, and that goes for children too. It doesn't sound like she yelled at the child or got mean with the child, she just took the toy back. She certainly didn't accost the child.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, is that mom in for some big surprises as her son gets older! Already stealing toys from little kids and then ready with a lie immediately upon being questioned. Yikes!

So happy you handled it so decisively without resorting to her name calling. Not sure I could have been so graceful. I agree with the other posters, I know every toy my child has and I certainly know what toys he brings into a store or bank.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Another thing is that you have to think about the message you're sending to your own child. In this case, the OP taught her dd that she would back her dd up and make sure people don't steal from her if it's within her power to do something about it. I think her dd could have lost some level of confidence in her ability to help her when someone does something wrong to her if she hadn't taken the car back.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, definetly OK to take something back that was stolen/attempted to be stolen from you. Absolutely. Stealing is *NOT* ok. Nor is lieing about it. And if I *KNEW* that something was ds1/ds2's and another kid attempted to claim it? I'd totally do the same. "sorry kid, but lying/stealing is *NOT* OK, thats *OURS*"


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I am not usually a confrontational person, and would not likely take any chances.

The other choice was to lay down and let this woman and her lying child walk all over the OP and her child. I don't teach my kids to pick fights, but I do teach them to stand up for themselves.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't think taking back the toy is confrontational! It's YOUR TOY! She didn't punish, she didn't engage, she didn't yell, she just took it back.

That is totally acceptable.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would have done what you did. I am glad you took the toy back.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

BTW, the woman knew her child was a thief. She never saw that toy before and now suddenly, she is in public with him and he has it. She is as much of a thief as he is. I maybe would have said something back to about what a thief she is to allow her little boy to steal like that, and I would have called her a bad mother too. You are in a bank. If anything gets called to question, there are security cameras.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

The fact that the other mom didn't call security when you retrieved your toy, to me says she KNOWS it wasn't her kid's toy.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
While I don't condone what this mom did or didn't do, or what the child did or didn't do, I can see a really bad potential outcome from such a situation.

I don't think I would have physically touched the other child. You never know what a person is going to do now days.

I know I would have flipped out if some adult had snatched a toy from my child's hands (I totally would have given the toy back, but just saying).

I am kinda surprised by all those here saying how good it was to be done. Especially after the other thread, just the other day, about strangers acosting someone in the subway.

But, that is just me.

I am not usually a confrontational person, and would not likely take any chances.

I'm not generally a confrontational person either, but when necessary, even when it makes me uncomfortable, I'm assertive. I think it's an important quality to teach to my children, so I try to demonstrated it even when my first instinct would be to run to the bathroom and cry about the whole thing. If I let someone just take something from my child without doing anything about it, I'm teaching them that I'm not willing to stand up for them and that the next time someone does something like that, the proper thing would be to let them do it. It might also show them that stealing pays off. I think the danger level in a bank with security guards around is really pretty low. Had the mother gotten loud or threatening, there was security there to take care of it.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I have no *idea* what I would have done in that situation beyond stare at the mother with my jaw on the floor.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
I wouldn't have imagined this specifically, but I have had kids at the playground swear something is theirs and their parent says after "He/she has one just like it at home!" Which you know, is often true, but they can't remember if they left theirs at home or not.

I know my kids have said "That's my ball!" at the playground, not maliciously, but because they do have a ball just like it and they think they must have left it there last time we were there.

DD fell apart at the library in PDX on our visit because someone had a stroller just like hers. I carried her through 8 city blocks with her screaming "myyyyyy stroller!!!! MY stroller!!!!"

The stroller in question? At home in Indy.

Fortunately, I was finally able to distract her with all the interesting things around and she was willing to nurse when we got to the bus stop. But w.o.w. that wasn't fun.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I'm not generally a confrontational person either, but when necessary, even when it makes me uncomfortable, I'm assertive. I think it's an important quality to teach to my children, so I try to demonstrated it even when my first instinct would be to run to the bathroom and cry about the whole thing. If I let someone just take something from my child without doing anything about it, I'm teaching them that I'm not willing to stand up for them and that the next time someone does something like that, the proper thing would be to let them do it. It might also show them that stealing pays off. I think the danger level in a bank with security guards around is really pretty low. Had the mother gotten loud or threatening, there was security there to take care of it.










Plus the OP only touched her own property, after giving the child a chance to return the property, and giving the child's parent a chance to get the property returned.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah- if you hadn't taken it back your child would have learned powerlessness. Way to be assertive OP!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
While I don't condone what this mom did or didn't do, or what the child did or didn't do, I can see a really bad potential outcome from such a situation.

I don't think I would have physically touched the other child. You never know what a person is going to do now days.

I know I would have flipped out if some adult had snatched a toy from my child's hands (I totally would have given the toy back, but just saying).

I am kinda surprised by all those here saying how good it was to be done. Especially after the other thread, just the other day, about strangers acosting someone in the subway.

But, that is just me.

I am not usually a confrontational person, and would not likely take any chances.

The other thread was about people physically restraining the mother and child, threatening them, and possibly impersonating authority figures.

In this thread, it sounds like the OP simply plucked her DD's toy from the boy's hand (possibly grazing his fingers lightly?) after his mother attempted to help him steal it. I can't even begin to see how the two scenarios are related.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Thats insane. I'm reading this with my mouth literaly hanging open. Some people are simply freaking crazy. Its there only excuse.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kreeblim* 







Way to go on taking the toy back!

I would have turned around when she started cursing and calmly told her that we were in a bank, therefore I'd be happy to wait while we asked the manager to look at surveillance tapes. But then again my neighborhood is kind of small and I wouldn't want the rumor that I ripped a toy out of some kids hand getting spread around







Plus her reaction would probably be priceless.









to all of the above!


----------



## 5gifts (Nov 16, 2005)

I read the title & was convinced it was the holiday helper tread


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

Off topic. Not all banks have security camera running all the time. When I was a teller our's only ran when activated by our silent alarms, though we could take pictures with a button.

On topic, I'm glad you stood up for your child and got her property back.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

I only read this because I wanted to see if the child got the toy back. I was worried it wouldn't happen.

I like the idea of suggesting looking at what the security cameras picked up. I wonder what the mother would have said about that.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eavesdrop* 
I've lived almost all of my life in NYC and I have shouted obscenities at strangers.










I hope you weren't the person who cursed me out yesterday in front of Barnes & Noble on 86th street


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
The other thread was about people physically restraining the mother and child, threatening them, and possibly impersonating authority figures.

In this thread, it sounds like the OP simply plucked her DD's toy from the boy's hand (possibly grazing his fingers lightly?) after his mother attempted to help him steal it. I can't even begin to see how the two scenarios are related.

Thank you!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neetling* 
Off topic. Not all banks have security camera running all the time. When I was a teller our's only ran when activated by our silent alarms, though we could take pictures with a button.

On topic, I'm glad you stood up for your child and got her property back.

The other mother probably doesn't know that. What she probably does know is her child stole the toy. When faced with the possibility of facing the fact that her son actually *gasp* did something wrong, she likely would have back peddled so fast she'd land on her







.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I was so glad to get to the part where you took the car back.

ROTFL, I know right?

I mean, that really IS straight-up stealing. I would have taken it back too. It's not a horrible unheard of thing for a kid to do-- at that age, it happens. It's the mom's job to correct the situation. What the other mom did is mind-boggling.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, what limabean said. You would not have to even grab a child to get the toy back, and besides... it was her kid's toy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limabean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EviesMom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is why I'm glad I don't live in NYC anymore. I can't imagine getting screamed at and cursed like that anywhere else. I love the city, but sometimes enough is enough.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I just spit water all over my computer screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Mark the calendar because for the first time I have nothing to say beyond...Uh, wha...?


And, really? the mother didnt know where her 5 or 6 year old child got a toy from? I am familiar with ever article of toy in my house and car. If Im in the bank, and my son suddenly has an unidentified object in his hands, I am like, where did you get that? You didnt have that when we walked IN to this bank.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbailey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Did you have it coming?


----------

